# RAZ LA CASQUETTE



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Encore le TÉLÉPHONE FIXE en mains ce matin et évidemment le gamin PLEURE À GROS SANGLOTS car sa mère ne sait pas lui dire *NON* avant de partir de chez elle et lui expliquer ... 3 ANS ! À la maternelle ça m'étonnerait qu’ils acceptent son laxisme 👎🏼 

Parler ... re expliquer ... *ÇA SERT À RIEN* 👎🏼😡 Donc par contre je lui ai bien dit «  et bien il va pleurer à chaudes larmes POUR RIEN » ... « oh mon chéri bla-bla-bla « 

Allez HOP je ferme la porte car elle m’a BIEN ÉNERVÉE !


----------



## Titine15 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Chantou
Ah oui ça c'est soûlant 
Bonne journée


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je pense qu’elle aime le voir pleurer. SI SI c’est OBLIGATOIRE je ne vois pas d’autres raisons 

Sauf … pleurer chez moi c’est mieux que chez elle !


----------



## Titine15 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que certains parents du moment qu'ils ne les voient pas pleurer tout va bien, nounou gère tellement bien notre petit cœur et ses caprices.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Pas la peine de faire son cinéma à 2 balles devant les autres parents.

AUCUN ne vient avec un truc, éventuellement un livre ou un jouet à partager avec les autres.

Je vais être «tordue » SI demain il revient avec … le soir « *ah je ne sais pas où il l’a mis … on le retrouvera quand on ne le cherchera pas »*

Pas d’autre solution et ça pendant  plusieurs jours, ça va la vacciner !

Ou le faire tomber au sol, car il est doué pour ça … il va bien finir par être cassé 😠


----------



## Petuche (7 Novembre 2022)

Chantou oui à ta place je ferai comme ça... le soir je dirai '' Ha ben il l'a perdu et j'ai pas eu le temps de le chercher, je verrai ça dans la semaine''. C'est fou quand même ces PE qui laissent tout faire aux enfants. Beaucoup n'ont plus aucune autorité, ils oublient que leur petit chérubin grandit, et comment ils feront lorsque le gamin arrivera à l'adolescence. Franchement je les plainds ces PE....le matin ils donneront les clefs de la voiture pour aller à l'école ?


----------



## Titine15 (7 Novembre 2022)

Ça m'est arrivée une fois le petit avait emmène un jouet et bien ça a pas raté il ne voulait pas le prêter et bien vite fait le jouet en hauteur pour la journée. 
Quand le parent est arrivé j'avais zappe l'histoire du jouet donc il est parti sans.
15 min après message qui me dit chouchou pleure il veut son jouet, est ce que je peux venir le chercher.
Et bien non je ne suis pas dispo, ça la calmé net et après comme par hasard plus de jouets 
Depuis cette anecdote, je leur dis ils emmènent un jouet mais je leur prendrai de suite et leur rendrait au moment du départ. C'est bon arrivé un moment ya pleins de jouets chez mou faut pas pousser. Le doudou tétine et basta


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

mon fils ainé ne pouvait pas aller à l'école sans emmener une petite voiture, je disais à la maitresse, que ce n'était pas grave si on ne la récupérait pas, je les trouvais en vide grenier.
Du coup, je suis indulgente si un enfant arrive avec un jouet, je le préviens que si il ne veut pas le prêter, ça ira directement dans son sac, que chez nounou, les jouets sont à partager.
Certains enfant ont besoin d'un petit quelque chose pour faire la transition de chez eux à chez leur AM


----------



## Nany88 (7 Novembre 2022)

Moi j a une maman au début de contrat la petite pleurer les matins des que maman partait, mais au bout d 1 semaine plus de pleuré elle saute ds mes bras, et la maman choqué que sa aille vite et qu'elle m'accepte au bout d 1 semaine, defois j'avais l'impression qu'elle voulais que la petite pleure avant qu'elle parte au boulot, la petite était ds mes bras et la maman lui disait aller AU REVOIIIIIRR MAMAN VA PARTIR, D ACCORD ??? A TOUT À L'HEURE..... sa durais 3 minutes et la petite ce mettait a pleurer et la maman ohhh et elle ce barré pfff


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Un jouet ou un livre pour partager je ne suis absolument pas du tout contre, mais LEUR TÉLÉPHONE FIXE ! Demain s’il arrive avec, je le mettrai sur mon chargeur fixe ... car c’est le même en +

Donc je peux intervertir ou ne plus savoir si c’est le sien ou le mien à part regarder les numéros enregistrés. Il faut être ...... pour lui donner ! Elle n’a qu’à m’apporter aussi la télécommande TV, etc ... AUCUN INTÉRÊT

Demain, c’est clair s’il vient avec ... elle ne l’aura pas le soir c’est certain il sera « perdu » ... »pas trouvé » rien à faire


----------



## bidulle (7 Novembre 2022)

''Demain, c’est clair s’il vient avec ... elle ne l’aura pas le soir c’est certain il sera « perdu » ... »pas trouvé » rien à faire''

pourquoi attendre ??? faut le faire dès aujourd'hui


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Je rebondis sur les clés de voiture @Petuche 

*VÉRIDIQUE ENCORE !*

En 2015, j’accompagne une maman avec son enfant 18 mois environ qui l’installe dans sa voiture et le gamin se met à pleurer car il veut partir ... normal ...mais la maman a besoin de me parler un peu donc ...

Elle lui donne ses clés de voiture ... fenêtre toutes fermées bien sûr ...ce ne serait pas drôle sinon ...DONC je vous le donne en mille ...le gamin appuie sur la clé électronique ....*PAF LA VOITURE VEROUILLEE et pour clôturer HOP FAIT TOMBER LA CLÉ SUR LE SOL et .... LA CHALEUR malgré tout ...*

Donc Saint Patrico hyper « bonne poire » lui suggère de l’emmener chez elle, chercher le double à 10 kms environ mais du bon côté PAS D’EMBOUTEILLAGE 😇

Et comme elle réfléchit ... réfléchit ... réfléchit ...encore réfléchit ...10 minutes VÉRIDIQUES pour réfléchir ... mon mari a lâché malgré tout l’affaire ... bon mais pas con non plus, donc Patrico est rentré faire ses petites affaires ... ménage, repassage, ... je rigole ... 

Donc elle décide d’aller voir le garagiste dans mon village ET ...*ce n’est évidemment pas GRATOS, lui ouvre sa portière et l’addition avec ... la tête de la mère 👋😂*

Enfin bref n’avait pas voulu m’écouter, voir même casser un carreau et après on vient te le remplacer très vite ...pub à la TV avec en prime un super cadeau 😅

*Donc après cette aventure, elle ne lui a plus jamais donné les clés ...bizarre quand même* ... 👍👏


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

@bidulle 

Non je lui ai rendu ce matin, puisqu’il pleurait, autant qu’il pleure pour quelque chose et de toute façon la porte fermée, oh miracle ... non pas miracle ..Normal ... t’es chez chantou et pas chez ta mère 😅🙌 donc il ne pleure plus, c’est bien pour l’ennuyer c’est certain, et elle plonge 👍


----------



## LadyA. (7 Novembre 2022)

Ce qui me sidère toujours, c'est que les p.e n'ont pas honte. ..
Punaise, moi j'assumerais pas que mon gamin me mène par le bout du nez et de devoir  céder à des demandes absurdes...😁


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Ce qui me surprend c’est depuis le pont du 1er nov


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

@bidulle 

Non je lui ai rendu ce matin


----------



## Caro35 (7 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1 
Tu pourrais effacer les numéros de son répertoire 😂 oups il a joué avec 😬 ce n’est pas faute de lui dire que ce n’est pas un jouet…


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

@Caro35

J’y ai pensé aussi car quand je veux être « tordue » c’est « facile »

Que les copains donc la fille très maligne, a joué avec et « oups … des numéros effacés » car les gamins ont presque 3 ans donc sont + doués que moi pour le portable.

L’autre fois, la fille prend le portable de sa mère … rectification … sa mère lui donne son portable .., et la gamine fait des trucs de dingue dessus … ça c’est pas pour moi mais pour maman, c’est Papa … et envoie des petits ☺️🙃☺️♥️🇨🇳 A son père qui lui répond évidemment 😅

Je vais mettre ça sur le compte des copains doués 👍

Et dire aussi qu’il est prêteur 🙌 et qu’enfin de compte il n’a même pas joué avec … pas beau de mentir 🤥


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Ba il a prit ce téléphone fixe pour son objet transitionnel ou quoi ? Chez lui il l'a tout le temps aussi, il dort avec ?? Ou alors faire un échange contre un vieux téléphone usé chez nounou pour qu'il joue avec.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Oui mais un tél (sauf si il est déchargé) sonne toujours donc je ne sais pas si ta ruse fonctionnera ??? elle est vraiment butée cette maman c'est le petit qui clairement porte la culotte chez lui on en rigole mais c'est récurrent !!!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,  ne pas oublier le danger que représente ses téléphones et les clés de voiture.
Il y a des piles soit boutons pour les clésde voiture soit bâtons. 
C'est aussi sur ce point que j'insisterais auprès de la maman, mise en danger de son enfant et des autres chez toi.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Oui je vais lui dire ça, et en + c’est vrai.

Ce matin, je lui ai pris des mains comme l’autre fois et lui ai rendu. La dernière fois, il n’a strictement rien dit, et a surpris sa mère, la elle a du bien lui en parler, car il pleurait hyper fort puisque je l’entendais de chez moi.

Archi nul le comportement de sa mère. Et ce n’est pas faute de lui avoir dit et redit.

Elle peut me dire « *j’ai retiré les piles » *! 

J’EN VEUX PAS 😣


----------



## bidulle (7 Novembre 2022)

''' Oui mais un tél (sauf si il est déchargé) sonne toujours donc je ne sais pas si ta ruse fonctionnera ??? elle est vraiment butée cette maman c'est le petit qui clairement porte la culotte chez lui on en rigole mais c'est récurrent !!! '''


non le téléphone ne sonnera que si la base du téléphone est toute proche


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

1) Expliquer aux 2 Parents qu'un jouet ou autre doit correspondre aux normes de sécurité pour des enfants de moins de 3 ans donc si l'objet représente un danger potentiel Nounou ne pourra pas le lui laisser car cela engage sa responsabilité.

2) Expliquer à l'enfant: "je vois que tu avais *envie* (et non besoin!) d'emmener quelque chose de la maison ici. Mais cet objet peut être dangereux pour les copains donc *chez moi *tu ne peux le garder, ou tu le rends à Papa et Maman maintenant ou il devra rester dans ton sac. Tu le retrouveras ce soir si tes Parents veulent te le redonner."

3) Demander aux Parents qu'est ce qui tout à coup est difficile pour eux que d'expliquer à leur enfant qu'il ne peut pas emmener ça chez moi?
Leur expliquer qu'il serait plus constructif pour leur enfant qu'il puisse "emporter avec lui" plein de calins et l'assurance que ses Parents pensent à lui toute la journée tout comme il a le droit de penser à ses Parents tout au long de la journée... sans avoir besoin de ce support qu'est ce téléphone. Que si ses Parents en sont convaincus, leur enfant le sera très facilement aussi et vivra mieux sa journée plutôt que de se dire au revoir dans la contrariété. Encore faut il que ses Parents entendent que leur enfant n'a pas BESOIN de ce téléphone, mais envie d'être écouté, ce n'est pas la même chose...

Souvent je termine sur une note d'humour en disant qu'ayant un prénom de sorcière je peux jouer ce vilain role mais que ça me semble un peu dommage de faire vivre ça à leur enfant, non?! En général, les Parents sont intelligents et réalisent qu'ils sont juste tombé dans le panneau et s'ils ne le réalisent pas et bien soit, l'objet ira dans le sac et voilà.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

J’ai envie de lui dire … comme je reçois une maman avec son fils de 2 ans au moment justement où elle viendra chercher son enfant … le téléphone ou une autre AM !

Bon j’exagère, mais je n’en suis pas très loin

Donc soit elle arrête de me gonfler en revoyant sa copie, soit comme dit mon mari « tu la vires » 😅

En + trouver une AM qui fait de bons petits plats pour son gamin … aujourd’hui couscous


----------



## Caro35 (7 Novembre 2022)

J’adore les paroles de Griselda 😍

Il faut peut-être chercher la symbolique du téléphone ?? Ces parents sont peut-être souvent au téléphone et c’est le moyen qu’a trouvé l’enfant pour leur dire « moi aussi j’existe, répondez à mes besoins »
Ce n’est pas de la psychologie de comptoir mais de la psychologie de bavoir 😝


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

Alors @Caro35

Notre Griselda a sans doute RAISON, car c’est cette maman qui a le téléphone collé à son oreille quand elle vient chercher son fils ... et ce dont j’ai HORREUR (donc méfiance qu’elle ne vire pas) continue sa conversation.

*1* m’a fait le coup UNE FOIS, je lui ai donné son fils et j’ai refermé ma porte
*2* n’avait pas compris la 1ère fois, donc j’ai refermé ma porte SANS lui donner son gamin donc a arrêté  sa ćonversation

« _*Bah OUI, j’ai HORREUR DE ÇA ! lorsque le portable n’existait pas, vous faisiez comment ? »*_
«  *oui vous avez raison, excusez-moi...bla-bla-bla « 

Manque de correction et ça fait des manières vis à vis des autres parents, donc ça me fait « rigoler » *


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Novembre 2022)

Ba non faut pas démissionner pour un téléphone ! Les enfants imitent beaucoup leurs parents. Chantou il va falloir investir dans un téléphone-jouet pour satisfaire le besoin d'imitation de ce petit :-D


----------



## Griselda (7 Novembre 2022)

Donc pas besoin d'avoir fait 5 ans d'étude en psycho pour supposer que l'enfant a compris que cet objet est super important pour rentrer en communication (surtout avec ses Parents), ni pour comprendre pourquoi ces Parents ont tant de mal à le "refuser" à leur choubidou. Aujourd'hui les téléphones sont devenus des objets encore plus précieux que le doudou pour adulte.

Dire non à son enfant c'est souvent dire non à l'enfant qu'on a été...
Alors peut on expliquer aux PE que poser un cadre, des limites, ça peut se faire simplement, gentiement sans enorme contrariété surtout si on est soi même convaincue qu'il n'y a pas de drame à ça.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

J’ai plein de téléphones ☎️ 📞  qui parlent, etc même des ex PE qui ont fait le vide avant de déménager, m’ont donné plein de jouets même trop ! Je leur ai même dit de les donner à des associations mais ils n’ont pas le temps d’y aller ! 

Donc quand je vends des trucs sur un site très connu, je donne en + un jouet qui me libère de la place. Bonus en +


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Bon alors si il faut la base Chantou peut le garder et dire qu'elle l'a égaré çà lui fera les pieds à cette maman ! quoi ? je suis encore en train de casser les parents ? m'en fiche là elle l'a bien cherché 😂! pas d'accord tant pis j'assume ...


----------



## Titine15 (7 Novembre 2022)

J'ai trouvé vous emmenez le téléphone en balade et il me perd pendant la petite sortie et vlan dan ses dents


----------



## liline17 (7 Novembre 2022)

J'ai une petite calculatrice à pas cher, qui remplace très bien les téléphones, ça fait des années que je l'ai, ils ne l'ont pas encore cassé, je leur donne quand ils sont grands et veulent prendre mon téléphone ou ma télécommande, ce n'est pas très souvent et ça évite les frustrations


----------



## incognito (7 Novembre 2022)

tu prends le téléphone, tu le donnes à la mère et tu dis que tu ne veux plus le revoir chez toi, fermement

il y a un moment où il faut savoir imposer ce que l'on veut ou ce que l'on ne veut pas


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Novembre 2022)

@incognito 

*C’est ce que j’a fait 2 fois, il ne rentre pas chez moi son téléphone pourri, je lui ai donné d’une façon « raz le bol » ce matin,  et je lui ai même claqué la porte au nez. Je ne peux pas faire pire.*

Ce soir, je lui ai dit de ne PAS venir avec demain matin, que le but était de ne PAS faire pleurer son fils. Elle m’a dit 
« _oui oui j’ai vu que ça vous a énervé ce matin _» donc affaire à suivre 😏


----------



## incognito (7 Novembre 2022)

dans ce cas, téléphone direct dans la poubelle devant elle.... là, si elle ne comprend pas le message on ne peut plus rien pour elle


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Novembre 2022)

Super le coup de la poubelle ! elle a vu que çà avait énervé Chantou donc à voir demain la suite !!!


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Novembre 2022)

Alors moi il y a longtemps que j'ai trouvé la solution, à mes débuts j'avais eu des enfants qui aimaient apporté un objet de chez eux, je l'interdisait parceque tout ce qui était chez moi étaient aux normes (bien que le danger existe toujours ) mais je savais et connaissait mes jeux, donc j'acceptais pas ce qui vient de l'extérieur par sécurité.

(une fois un enfant a apporté un accessoire de poupée,petit miroir je pensais que comme c'était de poupée que le miroir était en plastique,puis dans la journée, en me posant au sol,je tombe nez à nez avec des débris de verre et l'accessoire posé à côté)
dieu merci!!!! aucun enfant n'est blessé ouf!!! mais j'ai eu une de ces frayeur j'en tremblais et j'ai passé à la loupe chaque enfant pour voir si un morceau de verre n'était pas collé sur lui...
J'ai expliqué maintes fois aux parents mais ca rentré d'une oreille et ça sortait par l'autre, j'ai compris que persisté ne faisait que créé des tensions et c'était pas bon pour commencé une journée

J'ai finis par comprendre que certains parents étaient moins autoritaire chacun à ses raisons et les enfants sont très fort pour repéré les points faibles de leur parents lol

donc j'ai posé une règle, les parents comme je dis toujours,ont leur règles chez eux mais quand l'enfant arrive et franchis la porte de chez moi ce sont mes règles!

alors j'ai un panier à l'entrée et l'enfant peut apporté ce qu'il veut de chez lui

 (sauf la machine à laver ,gazinière ou encre le dressing de ses parents sauf si sa mère fait la même taille que moi  )

mais le posera dans le panier et le récupèrera à son départ, comme ça, plus de danger et plus de tension!

j'explique à l'enfant une fois il comprend mais n'est pas d'accord une deuxième puis la troisième il finit par l'accepté et le pose de lui même

ah oui!!! je n'enlève jamais de la main, j'initie l'enfant à le posé de lui même pour que ce soit mieux accepté et non pas perçue comme une injustice

une fois,un enfant n'a pas voulue le posé dans le panier,je lui ai dis c'est pas grave!!! nounou aussi quand elle dit aurevoir elle a du mal à quitté ceux qu'elle aime,alors on va te laissé dire aurevoir à ton jouet ou livre ect... et tu nous rejoins d'accord? et même pas 30 seconde l'enfant est dans la pièce avec nous lol

voilà! j'essaie de trouvé une solution plutôt que me prendre la tête ça sert à rien,certains parents sont dépassés et n'ont pas envie de se prendre la tête avec leur enfants dé le matin si en plus ils culpabilisent de le laissé toute une journée ! voilà faut aussi faire preuve d'empathie et ne pas toujours jugé mais cmprendre


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Très bonne idée le panier comme à la maternelle. Le souci avec cette famille, ça fait depuis août 2021 donc ce n’est pas une nouvelle, et jusque là pas de problème... c’est depuis peu ... et répète plusieurs fois tous les matin, alors qu’il y avait un rituel très bien respecté et vécu par l’enfant, donc c’est pénible de tout recommencer, à croire que ça lui plait cette situation.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Donc le petit n’est pas venu avec le vrai téléphone mais GROSSES LARMES déjà de la voiture avec son père ... 
est venu avec un faux téléphone, donc aucun souci ... mais les pleurs ... « ne veut pas venir » me dit le père 

Je lui rétorque : 

_*« il y a 2 formations de 60 heures à faire pour être AM que je lui ai dit » 😅*_

Mais il ne pourra pas, puisqu’il ne sait déjà pas gérer son enfant ! Pire que la mère ... 

Et le gamin fatigué de chez fatigué, donc il n’a pas son quota de sommeil. Je viens de le mettre au lit et aussitôt s’est mis en mode dodo ...

donc déjà être au lit le soir à une heure régulière et ça ira mieux et ne pas l'avoir dans les bras de la voiture à ma porte ... donc message que je vais « essayer » de passer à la maman + réceptive que le père


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Novembre 2022)

@Chantou1  oui l'enfant grandit et grandissent avec lui de nouvelles habitudes ... j'avais une enfant qui aimait les livres, quand ses parents lui racontait une histoire qui lui plaisait elle faisait une crise pour emportait le livre, j'ai dit à ses parents que si elle faisait une crise,c'est parcequ'elle voulait partagé cette histoire avec nounou et ses copains c'était un plaisir pour elle, un enfant ne sait pas exprimé ce qu'il ressent si on fait pas un effort de mettre des mots pour qu'il se sent compris, ça va l'énervé 

et pareil chez moi quand une histoire lui plaisait, elle prenait le livre quand ses parents était là, et me regardait avec des yeux de petit chaton timide lol et je mettais des mots comme <<tu a envie de faire découvrir cette histoire à papa/maman? tu veux que papa/maman te la raconte?>> et elle me faisait "oui" de la tête alors je lui disais que je lui prêtais le livre à condition qu'elle me le rapporte le lendemain, ça ce passe calmement et les parents comprennent aussi

le papa la première fois lui a dit << mais on a pleins de livre à la maison pas besoin de prendre ceux de nounou>> j'ai dit au papa, là n'est pas la question, on sait pas ce qu'il se passe dans la tête des enfants mais ça peut arrivé que même si l'enfant à une médiathèque chez lui ,prendre un livre de chez nounou peut vouloir dire que l'enfant à envie de partagé un peu de sa journée chez nounou avec ses parents ou autre chose on sait pas ! 

 et inversement apporter un objet de chez eux chez nounou peut avoir une signification dans leur petite tête 

bon en tout les cas, crois moi que depuis que j'ai compris ça l'accueil se passe mieux parceque c'est (pour moi) désagréable de bon matin de voir du négatif parceque les journées sont longues et on a besoin d'un grand bol d'énergie positive si non le câble risque de pêté lol 

faut pas oublié que travaillé chez soit c'est pas toujours facile on a aussi une vie privé dans ce même lieu c'est pas comme quand on travaille dehors et que le fait de sortir de chez soit nous fait prendre l'air et laissons nos soucis à la maison 

  courage


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Je rejoins Nanny McFee sur la methode et les raisons. 
Si les Parents ont tant de mal avec cette règle c'est probablement parce que eux mêmes ne la comprenne pas vraiment.
Souvent l'enfant a simplement envie d'emmener quelque chose de chez lui chez nous, aussi pour le montrer à Nounou et aux copains.
Dans ce cas, et si c'est sans danger (et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'arme factice: là je pose mon veto!), je peux lui proposer de venir le montrer à tous les copains qui pourront le toucher, le manipuler (et l'enfant devra accepter ça) puis je lui dis de le poser dans son sac pour ne pas l'oublier chez moi.
Pas de crispation et tout va bien.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Pas de souci pour n’importe quoi SAUF son fixe ! Il faut arrêter. J’ai trouvé un vieux « vrai » téléphone que je lui donnerai quand il se réveillera. Mais le problème ne vient pas de là je pense mais vraiment des parents qui ne savent RIEN gérer ... l’alimentation ... la maman m'avait parfois envoyé des photos de ce qu’il mangeait ... il n’avait que 20 mois, et ce n'était pas coupé en tout petit (viande etc)

Avoir fait aussi 6.000 kms cet été en voiture ... depuis ne dort plus chez eux normalement car dormait soit avec eux lorsqu’ils trouvaient où dormir ou dans leur voiture une citadine !

Donc déjà là ça coince et j’ai eu du « mal » à le réhabituer à dormir dans son lit en me mettant justement à côté sur un grand lit et il a retrouvé ses habitudes.

Donc je ne suis pas chez eux ni le soir, ni le week-end et HEUREUSEMENT mais « ça ne doit pas être triste » puisque le papa vendredi m’avait demandé s’il dormait bien chez moi et je lui avais répondu que « OUI comme tous les copains « et m’a répondu « il va falloir voir ça » ce qui sous-entendait qu’il comprenait que ça venait de chez eux ....évidemment... pas de chez moi !


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Novembre 2022)

tout à fait @Griselda 

j'avais lue une fois dans un article consacré à la psychologie infantile que les objets de transition n'étaient pas forçément un doudou en forme de peluche ou couverture et qu'ils avaient pas tous le même sens donc j'en ai conclue que apporter quelques chose de la maison (de chez nounou ou de chez les parents)  pouvait être une forme de transition


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Pas de souci pour n’importe quoi SAUF son fixe ! Il faut arrêter.



mdr!!!! le fixe  😁 bon!!moi je refuse les gros électroménager il faudra prévoir un gros panier lol


Chantou1 a dit: 


> J’ai trouvé un vieux « vrai » téléphone que je lui donnerai quand il se réveillera. Mais le problème ne vient pas de là je pense mais vraiment des parents qui ne savent RIEN gérer ... l’alimentation ... la maman m'avait parfois envoyé des photos de ce qu’il mangeait ... il n’avait que 20 mois, et ce n'était pas coupé en tout petit (viande etc)
> 
> Avoir fait aussi 6.000 kms cet été en voiture ... depuis ne dort plus chez eux normalement car dormait soit avec eux lorsqu’ils trouvaient où dormir ou dans leur voiture une citadine !
> 
> ...


c'est compliqué de remettre en place certaines règles après les vacances ou même long week end et comme tu dis surtout quand les parents suivent pas mais tu a réussi toi à le réhabitué chez toi et c'est ça qui compte


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Quelque fois il s'est agit d'une petite voiture majorette ou d'un jouet pour plus grand avec potentiellement des petites pièces qui se démontent: pour le grand de 3 ans c'est OK mais pas pour les bébés. Alors je dis "Hum tu as voulu nous porter ça pour nous le montrer? Il est très chouette, voyons voir..." Une fois que tout le monde l'a vu et qu'on a complimenté l'enfant je lui explique que par contre chez moi on ne pourra pas jouer avec car c'est trop dangereux pour les petits copains donc on le range dans le sac et c'est toujours OK.

Là notre Amie Chantou, si tu t'agace ce n'est pas seulement à cause de ce téléphone mais parce que tu as le sentiment que ces Parents défont tout ce que tu fais toi pour équilibrer cet enfant et c'est ça qui pesant à la longue.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Donc le petit dort et ronfle grave donc bien épuisé. Un enfant qui pleure souvent est dû au manque de sommeil CHEZ LUI Et l’on ne peut rattraper le sommeil perdu comme a dit notre spécialiste @Catie6432

Tu m’étonnes qui ne voulait pas venir car il avait envie de roupiller 🛏


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Alors le petit a dormi jusqu’à 10h20 et de très bonne humeur.

Ses parents  👉🏼 Ne comprennent pas pourquoi il a pleuré ce matin !

Donc photo du gamin entrain de roupiller 💤… la mère « me dire s’il est malade »
« NON IL EST ÉPUISÉ »

Ensuite photo de la tête du petit qui rigole bien … et bien sms quand même

 « Ok. Me tenir informée dans la journée si signaux faibles de fatigue ou douleurs »
Donc ma réponse « Il va TRÈS bien depuis qu’il a dormi »

ZEN ATTITUDE …

Bon de lui avoir envoyer mon dernier sms elle ne m’envoie plus rien !

Elle voulait l’emmener voir le pédiatre 🤩

Ah et au fait mon vieux téléphone que je me suis ennuyée à trouver .. j’ai oublié de lui donner 🙌😅

A part ça « je vais bien … tout va bien »


----------



## Catie6432 (8 Novembre 2022)

Catie6432 la spécialiste ! 😂 En tout cas je pense avoir encore des choses à apprendre sur ce sujet et bien d'autres encore.  Soirée d'échange sur le sommeil aujourd'hui. Et devine Chantou qui va y participer ?! Bibi bien sûr ! 😃😉


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Novembre 2022)

Mon dernier petit les derniers mois d'accueil il avait pris l'habitude d'apporter un ou deux jouets de chez lui ! il jouait un peu avec et dès qu'il l'abandonnait dans un coin je le prenais et le remettait dans son sac et je notais dans le cahier de liaison "rendu voiture rouge" "rendu tracteur vert" ainsi pas de problèmes avec le PE ! il y a de nombreuses années un PE m'avait accusée d'avoir perdu un poupon que son enfant avait apporté !! donc je me suis méfiée de çà par la suite ... un autre petit qui tous les soirs m'emportait un jouet chez lui mais la maman me le remettait dans le sac le soir même c'était un enfant adorable chez moi durant les 3 ans d'accueil (mais pas chez lui les parents l'ont eu mais n'ont jamais voulu en faire un second) et pour ne pas le faire pleurer on ne cherchait pas à discuter il partait avec et basta !!! comme dit Nanny pourquoi se prendre la tête de bon matin ou même le soir ? j'avais confiance que le jouet revienne je ne l'aurais peut-être pas fait avec certains PE ...


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Au fait des nouvelles du petit qui venait avec le téléphone fixe 📞 

Et bien à force de discuter avec la maman « couche .. re couche » elle a repris les anciennes habitudes : le petit sur ses 2 jambes, qui vient SANS le téléphone pourri mais avec un petit truc jusqu’à ma porte d’entrée, frappe tout seul comme AVANT et j’ouvre + le sourire pour tout le monde 👍👏

OUF 😅 

elle n’est pas belle la vie surtout avec un week-end de 3 jours donc en espérant que lundi ce ne sera pas oublié vis à vis des parents 😖


----------

